# Interesting Iverson



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 10, 2009)

My boss picked this up for me at a garage sale.  Pretty cool, I can't wait to put some new rubber on it and see how it rolls.


















adjustable apehangers


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 10, 2009)

*sweet !*

tuck that into an envelop, & mail it to me.
that would even fit in the back of the corvette.
how far from route 66 are you ?


----------

